

Seminal geology map rediscovered - Vigier
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-32004102

======
femto
For anyone interested in the deeper story, The Simon Winchester book, "The Map
that Changed the World", referred to in the article is a good read.

~~~
teh_klev
I have that as well, and agree that it's well worth a read.

